# Am i seeing things?



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2014)

Or is there something odd about this chainring... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bic...n-/201024927647?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2014)

No, it's ok! Not sure it's a Snyder ring tho-   like dem tillers too.......


----------



## skindel (Jan 24, 2014)

*swa sticker head badge*

whats up with this head badge might not be spelling it right but look like swa sticka did many others have it or was it a jab at schwinn


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

as a symbol it just means "good luck".....


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 24, 2014)

*this is worth a look you will be surprised*



skindel said:


> whats up with this head badge might not be spelling it right but look like swasticka did many others have it or was it a jab at schwinn





Here's some examples of the Swastika used through out United States History

Click on this link and see how commonly it was used in American culture 
it's worth a look


http://bytesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/swastikas.html


----------



## skindel (Jan 24, 2014)

*not so black and white*



ChicagoFlash said:


> Here's some examples of the Swastika used through out United States History
> 
> Click on this link and see how commonly it was used in American culture
> it's worth a look
> ...



i also find that very   interesting --how one country(germany) can adopt a symbol (swaticka)of good and in peoples minds turn its meaning into one of bad and another country(Israel) can adopt a symbol (star of david)of bad and in peoples mind turn its meaning in to good----‎  you might also find that interesting you may have to copy and paste not sure if i did it right    http://www.straitwaytruth.com/artman/publish/article_44.shtml


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 24, 2014)

Both very interesting reading.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 25, 2014)

*Pre-War*

_ Bicycle bell ringers_





two versions of the "swastika".

" Until the Nazis used this symbol, the swastika was used by many
cultures throughout the past 3,000 years to represent life, sun,
power, strength , and good luck. During World War 1, the swastika
could be found on the shoulder patches of the American 45th Division."
_( History of the Swastika- Jennifer Rosenberg )_


----------



## tailhole (Jan 27, 2014)

There is a fairly lengthy thread (I think in the sell forum) about swastikas and their meaning and appropriateness. I believe is was a bell that started it.  Interesting history to symbols and the meaning and power we assign to them.


----------

